# Uber Forum



## Stefanu13 (Aug 13, 2021)

I am a bid lost. Uber started this new Forum and I have no idea where I can get a link. Drivers here in Darwin, Northern Territory do they come under South Australia because the NT is not listed.Can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Stefano
We see that you have had a response from @Jack Malarkey 
Uber’s forums are not connected to UP


----------

